# 13th PAD Post from the Past Week for March 19 - March 26, 2007



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Post your best/favorite image from the previous week. See Rich99's original post for more info. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=101580 (Link is correct now).

No explanation of your image needed. Just post the image. Let it speak for itself. Try to get it posted before the middle of the following week. No more photo posts after Wednesday from the previous week.

CC is welcomed. Remember to ONLY use constructive criticism. Don't simply say you like it or hate it. Explain what you like/dislike about it, then add what might help it to be better image in a positive way. If you like an image and want to know how it was done, just ask. That's another great way to learn.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Houston cityscape.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

baby boy eyelashes


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Taken at our boat house. I added some strokes with PS.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Do I go...Coach?????*

.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Iris*

Armand Bayou


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*Airborne*

Airborne


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

*one from my short road trip*


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Good work everyone. Seeing lots of improvements and image diversity.

my3peas - Looks like a high-key fashion ad. Nothing I see or can ad to that might help improve this image. Very nice.

Arlon - Excellent macro. It looks a wee bit dark on my monitor and I don't remember it looking that dark on your original posting. Seemed like all those colors popped on that image. Always enjoy viewing at your macros.

chicapesca - Like the artzy look and the colors, not crazy about the framing (flower is dead center). Another suggestion is to lighten up the greenery around the flower. Would make it stand out much better. Maybe try a light/white vignette around the flower pedals.

Gator_Nutz - Still like this image a lot (good cropping, spot on focus) but the WB is off and it's a little to dark. The colors are not true the way this image is right now. It doesn't POP as it should. 

Richg99 - Like the pose, framing and the way it tells a story BUT the in-field looks PINK on my screen. Is that the true color at this ball park? Also a little white object on the left bottom of the image needs to go.

Shed Hunter - Gorgeous colors, spot on focus and love the water droplets. Don't care for cropping with the flower sitting dead center of the image. Re-cropping would improve this image 100%.

TooShallow - Like the action, framing and colors but the main subject looks just slightly soft probably caused by down-sizing. 

Here's a trick everyone can use when down-sizing. Duplicate down-sized image and do a minimal SHARPEN on it. Bring image up to 100% and lessen the opacity of the duplicate image (if needed) to your liking. Down-sizing always reduces image focus. 

Karen - WOW! I like it the way it is. Appears to be a little banding in the sky, something that seems to be inherent in digital high sky photography. Don't really know how to correct for any manner of banding.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Help! Should you down size first or last? I have been downsizing as a last step just before saving as Jpeg. Does it matter?


----------

